# how to install convertible Top Boot Clips



## 64SOFTTOPGTO (Oct 27, 2010)

can some one please explain to me how to install my convertible top boot including the clips i spent all night trying and i can't figure it out the car is a 64 gto thank you. figured it out no need for help thank you


----------

